# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Keyboard Shortcuts! (Komplet lista}

## Shpirt Njeriu

Mbase mund t`ju ndihmojne apo tu duhen ne te ardhmen!!


Windows function keys 
 F1 (Starts Windows Help) 
 F2 (Rename the selected item -or- Edit cells in Excel) 
 F3 (Search for a file or a folder) 
 F4 (Display the Address bar list in My Computer or Windows Explorer) 
 F5 (Refresh the active window) 
 F6 (Cycle through the screen elements in a window or on the desktop) 
 F7 (Spelling) 
 F8 (Boot to safe mode, BIOS) 
 F10 (Activate the menu bar in the active program) 
 F11 (Full screen) 
 F12 (Save As) 

Application shortcut keys 
 CTRL+A: Select All 
 CTRL+B: Bold 
 CTRL+C: Copy 
 CTRL+I: Italic 
 CTRL+U: Underline 
 CTRL+V: Paste 
 CTRL+X: Cut 
 CTRL+Z: Undo 

Windows shortcut keys 
 ALT (Selects the toolbar menu for the active window) 
 ALT+ENTER (Display the properties of the selected item, or inserts next line in Excel edit mode) 
 ALT+ESC (Cycle through items in the order that they had been opened) 
 ALT+F4 (Close the current window, or quit the active program) 
 ALT+F6: Switch between multiple windows in the same program (i.e., when the Notepad Find dialog box is displayed, switches between the Find dialog box and the main Notepad window) 
 ALT+SPACEBAR (Display the System menu for the active window, to restore, move, resize, minimize, maximize, or close) 
 ALT+TAB (Hold down the ALT key and then press the TAB key to switch between the open windows) 
 ALT+Underlined letter in a menu name (Display the corresponding menu) 
 ALT+DOWN ARROW (Opens a drop-down list box) 
 ALT+Hyphen (Displays the Multiple Document Interface (MDI) sub window\'s System menu) 
 ALT+PRINT SCREEN (Copies active window to clipboard vs. PRINT SCREEN which copies entire desktop to clipboard) 
 BACKSPACE (View the folder one level up in My Computer or Windows Explorer) 
 CTRL+ALT+DELETE or CTRL+SHIFT+ESC (Windows Task Manager) 
 CTRL while dragging an item (Copy the selected item) 
 CTRL+ESC (Display the Start menu, press TAB to select the Quick Launch toolbar or Taskbar or System Tray, use RIGHT ARROW or LEFT ARROW to move focus to items, or press SHIFT+F10 for properties) 
 CTRL+F4 (Close the active document in programs that enable you to have multiple documents (MDI) open simultaneously) 
 CTRL+SHIFT while dragging an item (Create a shortcut to the selected item) 
 CTRL+SHIFT+Any Arrow Key (Highlight a block of text) 
 CTRL+SHIFT+HOME or CTRL+SHIFT+END (Highlight an entire page of text) 
 CTRL+TAB (Switch to the next sub window of a Multiple Document Interface (MDI) program) 
 CTRL+TAB/CTRL+SHIFT+TAB (Move through the property tabs) 
 CTRL+PAGE UP (Switch backwards between tabsheets in Excel) 
 CTRL+PAGE DOWN (Switch forward between tabsheets in Excel) 
 SHIFT (Press and hold down the SHIFT key while you insert a CD into the CD-ROM drive to bypass the auto-run feature) 
 SHIFT+Any Arrow Key (Select more than one item in a window or on the desktop, or select text in a document) 
 SHIFT+HOME or SHIFT+END (Select more than one item in a window or on the desktop, or select text in a document) 
 SHIFT+DELETE (Delete the selected item permanently without moving the item in the Recycle Bin) 
 SHIFT+F10 (Display the shortcut menu for the selected item, this is the same as right-clicking an object) 
 SHIFT+F3 in WORD change CAPS 

Arrow shortcut keys 
 CTRL+SPACE in WORD (Reset highlighted text to default font) 
 CTRL+DOWN ARROW (Move the insertion point to the beginning of the next paragraph) 
 CTRL+UP ARROW (Move the insertion point to the beginning of the previous paragraph) 
 CTRL+LEFT ARROW (Move the insertion point to the beginning of the previous word) 
 CTRL+RIGHT ARROW (Move the insertion point to the beginning of the next word) 

Windows Explorer shortcut keys 
 NUM LOCK+Asterisk sign[*] (Display all of the subfolders that are under the selected folder) 
 NUM LOCK+Plus sign [+] (Display the contents of the selected folder) 
 NUM LOCK+Minus sign [-] (Collapse the selected folder) 
 LEFT ARROW (Collapse the current selection if it is expanded, or select the parent folder) 
 RIGHT ARROW (Expands the current selection if it is collapsed, or select the first subfolder) 
 Numeric Keypad * (Expands everything under the current selection) 
 Numeric Keypad + (Expands the current selection) 
 Numeric Keypad - (Collapses the current selection) 

Mouse click combinations 
 ALT+double click (Displays properties) 
 CTRL+Mouse Wheel (Zoom in AND out - Notch Mouse Wheel Up or Down) 

Dialog box shortcut keys 
If you press SHIFT+F8 in extended selection list boxes, you enable extended selection mode. In this mode, you can use an arrow key to move a cursor without changing the selection. You can press CTRL+SPACEBAR or SHIFT+SPACEBAR to adjust the selection. To cancel extended selection mode, press SHIFT+F8 again. Extended selection mode cancels itself when you move the focus to another control. 
 ALT+Underlined letter (Perform the corresponding command in dialog box or select the corresponding option) 
 Arrow Keys (Select a button if the active option is a group of option buttons) 
 BACKSPACE (Open a folder one level up if a folder is selected in the Save As or Open dialog box) 
 CTRL+SHIFT+TAB (Move backward through the tabs) 
 CTRL+TAB (Move forward through the tabs) 
 ENTER (Perform the command for the active option or button) 
 ESC (Equivalent to clicking the Cancel button) 
 F4 Key (Display the items in the active list) 
 SHIFT+TAB (Move backward through the options to the previous control in the dialog box) 
 SPACEBAR (If the current control is a button, this clicks the button. If the current control is a check box, this toggles the check box. If the current control is an option, this selects the option) 
 TAB (Move forward through the options to the next control in the dialog box) 

Internet Explorer shortcut keys 
 CTRL+B (Open the Organize Favorites dialog box) 
 CTRL+E (Open the Search bar) 
 CTRL+F (Start the Find utility) 
 CTRL+H (Open the History bar) 
 CTRL+I (Open the Favorites bar) 
 CTRL+L (Open the Open dialog box) 
 CTRL+N (Start another instance of the browser with the same Web address) 
 CTRL+O (Open the Open dialog box, the same as CTRL+L) 
 CTRL+P (Open the Print dialog box) 
 CTRL+R (Update the current Web page) 
 CTRL+W (Close the current window) 
 BACKSPACE (Moves back to the previous opened webpage) 
 SHIFT+BACKSPACE (Moves forward to the last webpage which was backspaced) 

IE7 shortcut keys 
 Open links in a new tab in the background CTRL+click 
 Open links in a new tab in the foreground CTRL+SHIFT+click 
 Open a new tab in the foreground CTRL+T 
 Open a new tab from the Address bar ALT+ENTER 
 Open a new tab from the search box ALT+ENTER 
 Open Quick Tabs (thumbnail view) CTRL+Q 
 Switch between tabs CTRL+TAB/CTRL+SHIFT+TAB 
 Switch to a specific tab number CTRL+n (n can be 1-8) 
 Switch to the last tab CTRL+9 
 Close current tab CTRL+W 
 Close all tabs ALT+F4 
 Close other tabs CTRL+ALT+F4 

Microsoft Logo shortcut keys 
 Windows Logo (Display or hide the Start menu) 
 Windows Logo+PAUSE/BREAK (Display the System Properties dialog box) 
 Windows Logo+D (Toggle switch to display the desktop) 
 Windows Logo+M (Minimize all of the windows) 
 Windows Logo+SHIFT+M (Restore the minimized windows) 
 Windows Logo+E (Open \"My Computer\" Windows Explorer) 
 Windows Logo+F (Search for a file or a folder) 
 Windows Logo+CTRL+F (Search for computers) 
 Windows Logo+F1 (Display Windows Help) 
 Windows Logo+L (Password Lock the keyboard) 
 Windows Logo+R (Open the Run dialog box) 
 Windows Logo+TAB (Cycle through taskbar buttons) 
 Windows Logo+U (Open Accessibility Utility Manager) 
 Windows Logo+CTRL+TAB (Press TAB moves focus from Start, to the Quick Launch toolbar then to the System Tray, use RIGHT ARROW or LEFT ARROW to move focus to items on the Quick Launch toolbar and the System Tray)

PS: Me falni sepse jane te shkruara ne Anglisht

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## cool_shqype

me ben pune...te falm nderit

----------

